# leaders



## Norton (Mar 24, 2008)

What, or how is the best way to learn how to tie steel leaders?

I have seen some tools that claim to help, do they?

The leaders will be used for shark fishing from the beach.

Thanks in advance


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Google it and look up haywire twist in steel leader.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

dont bother with the tools. go by outcast and the guys can show you a haywire twist with single strand, and the 'leader knot' for braided wire up to 60lbs? anything over that with braided wire, and i think you might want to crimp. clay is the shark wrangler, and maybe he'll chime in with what he prefers

cheers.

drew


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

On big Sevenstrand (600-800 lb) I will unravel 3 strands from 4 about four inches from the end. Loop the 4 strands back over where the unravel begins & weave the 3 strands back in the channel where they originally were. The only thing left to do is tape the two ends back to the main line. Very clean, factory look & very strong. I've built my shark leaders using this method for years & have never had one fail.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I second that method, Highcotton. I call it "back braiding".


----------

